# Are PCI cards compatible with PCI-Express Slots?



## george1166

Forgive me for asking what is likely a commonly asked question, as I am new to this forum. Will a PCI card work in a PCI-Express slot? If so, is any one type of PCI card better suited for a PCI-Express slot? For example, would a PCI sound card be better suited for a PCI-Express slot than, say, a PCI wireless network card? Thank you very much for the information.

George


----------



## Chevy

george1166 said:


> Forgive me for asking what is likely a commonly asked question, as I am new to this forum. Will a PCI card work in a PCI-Express slot? If so, is any one type of PCI card better suited for a PCI-Express slot? For example, would a PCI sound card be better suited for a PCI-Express slot than, say, a PCI wireless network card? Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> George


Short answer ... No.

64-bit PCI slots will take a traditional PCI card (which are 32 bit). But, PCI Express is a whole different animal.


----------



## t2l

But are PCI-Express graphics cards compatible with PCI-X? I heard somewhere this was the case, can't recall otoh. -t2l


----------



## Wrench97

No PCI x is another term for PCI 64 > http://darkness.codefu.org/wordpress/2005/08/19/201


----------

